
How to Cut Holiday Costs When Using a Camper Trailer - susanalopes
https://www.susanalopessnarey.com/how-to-cut-holiday-costs-when-using-a-camper-trailer/
======
ktpsns
Cutting costs obviously all depends on the hiring costs of the camper (and in
some countries parking places on camping places). On a US trip I made once, a
regular rental car + motels was much much cheaper then a camper trailer.

